# trailcam pics



## saskredneck




----------



## El Gato Loco

GREAT pics! I like the one second to last where he appears to be posing for the camera.









Welcome to the site!


----------



## youngdon

Nice bucks you have there, Sask.


----------



## hassell

Yes the poser is a beaut., nice long tines and fairly heavy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bar-d

Mix n match! Mulies and whitetails. Welcome to PT sask rn.


----------



## saskredneck

thanks guys, the season goes to dec7 then i switch gears and go coyote hunting. hopefully i can pile them up this winter.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Nice deer I like #2&3 myself.#2 appears to be drop tine. Saskredneck welcome aboard. Hope to see more pictures from ya.


----------



## On a call

Hey SRN, Welcome and thanks for the photos. I am guessing they are part of your management heard ?

That third wt is a brute too...heavy in size and rack. Have you been watching him long ?

Great job keep it up. Let us know how your season is going ! Stay warm .


----------



## ebbs

Saskredneck that Muley is a brute!!!


----------



## Axel

Very Nice !!


----------



## saskredneck

thanks guys, the 3rd pic that deer has 15 points and ive been watching him for months, i have better pics of him ill post later when i get them off my laptop. and as far as deer management its a foriegn concept up here. the best i can do for these bucks is i post all our land. but come the rut they travel so much i just hope they make it. ill post some more when i get a free moment.


----------



## On a call

Yes I would like to see more of him. He has alot of mass and has to body to support that growth. If he does not get taken this season and he is young enough...he would prove to be exceptional, actually he is now. You might try adding some minerals like Sellenium and Calcium to your feed in late winter when food is lean. Those two things really help build bone. Just a trick from a breeder.


----------



## saskredneck




----------



## On a call

Nice patch of clover ? he is a good one that is for certain, actually they all are. Again...late winter being the hardest time of year is the best time to get them fed. The stronger they are going into spring the better off they will be come fall. What area of SK are you south/north ?


----------



## saskredneck

north im in zone 45 east of loydminster, hes eating crab apples. i ussually feed them all winter. for the most part i feed them oats cause i try to keep a bin full at the farm. last year i hauled about 500 bushells out to my bait pile with the grain truck. ya i know using a tandem axle sterling grain truck was a little overkill but the deer loved it.heres a pic of the pile


----------



## hassell

Wow!! Thats even bigger than those Texas feeder's, I would say their may be a few bed's around the grocery store.


----------



## On a call

MY OH MY !!!!! Like Hassell says, I too bet there are a few bed, maybe a hotel or two ?

I have seen bait piles...but that my man is what I would call a feeding trough. That is alot of oats. Ever think of skiing off that mound ?

Sounds to me like you have an idea or two about how to take care of them. Have you ever tried adding minerals ? When we raised them it seemed like the doe who got fed the best had fawns who in the long run developed the best...kinda makes sense.

How well does it last ? I would think it would heat up after getting wet ?

Who's your helper


----------



## youngdon

Holy Schnikee's!!


----------



## saskredneck

it lasted pretty good, that was in the fall and the deer ate it so quick there was probly only 100 bushells left come spring. that bush is only 2 acres in size so it was pretty packed with beds, but its only 1/2 mile from our pasture land so lots of deer were travelling back and forth. my helper is my 4yr old daughter emily. she goes everywhere with me,hunting, fishing, trapping. ive got a 2yr old boy whos not far behind her. ill post some pics of some of the deer that were at this bait last winter.


----------



## hassell

I know here its illegal to place bait for hunting but people do put out food to help them out in the winter, any of my giant pumpkins that I don't sell I put out for them and they love grazing on them as well as squashes.


----------



## saskredneck

i saw that big guy today, in the back of another hunters truck. im a little disapointed but still happy for the other guy all at the same time.


----------



## bar-d

saskredneck said:


> i saw that big guy today, in the back of another hunters truck. im a little disapointed but still happy for the other guy all at the same time.


BUMMER! Sounds like my luck.


----------



## On a call

Nice to hear you glad for them though ! I bet they were happy to see him. Wonder what he ended up at ?


----------



## On a call

BTW...again I would like to say..nice photos of mighty nice WT's

Good to have a helper that loves to be with ya....keep her happy and take care of her and her brother !


----------



## saskredneck

ya i was pretty bummed but how couldnt i be happy for those guys they shot a great deer.and theres always a bigger one comeing up next year.


----------



## On a call

The good news.....His genes are still there and really it was his mom that carried those genes also. So continue to take care of them especially in the late winter...your neighbors will thank you next fall.

By the way....you still have some other great looking bucks. Are you guiding ?


----------



## saskredneck

ill feed throughout the winter, you never know what will show up on camera. i dont guide, in saskatchewan non-residents get to hunt in the north so thats where the guides are. im one zone south of them. i always wanted to be a guide, i even had a job offer from Jim Shockeye a couple years ago, but my life is the family farm. i get to hunt more being on the farm. i think i hunted 70 days this fall. not all of them were full days but i still think i did ok.


----------



## On a call

You have nice areas up that way. I bear hunted north and east of Regina. We saw lots of deer and moose, big moose too. Bear were good too. It did not expect to see so much farming up that way. Enjoy your family farm ! you are a blessed one to be able to have one. And being able to hunt 70 days...well, you are blessed that way too !!!

How cold do you have it up there now ?


----------



## saskredneck

the temps been varrying between -14C to -30C the big thing is the wind. thats the biggest factor.


----------



## hassell

saskredneck said:


> the temps been varrying between -14C to -30C the big thing is the wind. thats the biggest factor.


 HA, the famous Sask. Wind, the only place worse is Ft. McLeod Alta.


----------



## On a call

Wind can be a killer ! Becareful you guys..but then again..you live there so you know.


----------

